# Programmas / Software >  P-CAD izprintēt inversu PCB

## marizo

Nekādi neredzu iespēju P-CAD PCB izprintēt inversu plates attēlu. Tas ir iespējams?
Kā to ērtāk izdarīt P-CAD vai ar citu programmu palīdzību (saglabājot mērogu)?

----------


## Vikings

Kad taisi Print Job tad tur ir ķeksītis Mirror, kuru ieķeksējot plate izprintēsies spogulī. Visa māksla.  ::

----------


## marcina

> Kad taisi Print Job tad tur ir ķeksītis Mirror, kuru ieķeksējot plate izprintēsies spogulī. Visa māksla.


 Vai tad Marizo nav domājis, ka tur kur jābūt melnam - balts, kur balts - tur melns.
Ja tā, tad pie print jobiem ir sadaļa colors, kur vias, lines utt. liec uz baltu, bet background uz melnu  ::

----------


## marizo

> Vai tad Marizo nav domājis, ka tur kur jābūt melnam - balts, kur balts - tur melns.
> Ja tā, tad pie print jobiem ir sadaļa colors, kur vias, lines utt. liec uz baltu, bet background uz melnu


 Paldies! Šis laikam būs īstais paņēmiens! Pats kaut kā neiedomājos..

Edit:
Nedarbojas - negrib printēt melnu fonu (background).
Šobrīd nav "iekāriens", varbūt vēlāk jāpamēģina kaut kā apkrāpt tas P-CADs, varbūt jāuztaisa vēl kāds slānis pa visu plates laukumu, kuru varēs printēt melnu.  ::

----------


## marizo

Nu nekādi neizdodas izprintēt inversu attēlu! Pagaidām labākais risinājums šķiet P-CAD->virtuālais pdf printeris -> Photoshop -> printeris.
Variants gan diezgan resursrijīgs, bet, kamēr nav labāka, var iztikt.

----------

